# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Centre Esthetique

## Melanie

Hoi San1974,

Je klinkt erg positief! Ik ben het internet aan het afzoeken naar mogelijkheden om van mijn lovehandles en buikje (eigenlijk meer maagstreek) af te komen waar ik vanaf mijn puberteit zeg maar al last van heb en maar niet kwijt kan raken. allereerst vind ik alles behoorlijk duur en ook wel eng en idd welke kliniek is de juiste? Ik ben zo bang dat het er super lelijk uitziet daarna (zwarte plekken op je huid of rare golven). Mar bij jou is dus alles goed gegaan?

----------


## madelon

> Hoi San1974,
> 
> Je klinkt erg positief! Ik ben het internet aan het afzoeken naar mogelijkheden om van mijn lovehandles en buikje (eigenlijk meer maagstreek) af te komen waar ik vanaf mijn puberteit zeg maar al last van heb en maar niet kwijt kan raken. allereerst vind ik alles behoorlijk duur en ook wel eng en idd welke kliniek is de juiste? Ik ben zo bang dat het er super lelijk uitziet daarna (zwarte plekken op je huid of rare golven). Mar bij jou is dus alles goed gegaan?


Silhouet daar heb ik me laten behandelen kleine kliniek met goede nazorg, en al die enge dingen die je op noemt, dat kan niet hoor. De klinieken hebben een naam hoog te houden en willen alleen tevreden klanten.

----------


## san1974

Hoi Melanie,ik heb 7 april weer een lipo ondergaan en wel mn 3e keer bij kliniek CE in Rdam..ben ze zeer dankbaar en ook weer dit keer niks gevoeld en nu ook haast geen napijn,als je info wilt en evt foto`s kijk dan op http://liposculptuur.punt.nl
En ik zou zeker een afspraak maken voor een consult meid,daarna kun je altijd beslissen en ook kijken naar een andere kliniek,maar ik vind ze de beste en goedkoopste van Nl
suc6 ermee en hou me op de hoogte....gr san1974

----------


## angela74

HI Madelon,

IK BEN OOK OP GESPREK GEWEEST IN BREDA EN IK HAD ER OOK IDD EEN GOED GEVOEL BIJ.

WAT HEB JIJ LATEN DOEN ALS IK ZO VRIJ MAG ZIJN EN HOE IS ALLES GEGAAN SORRY HOOR BEN ERG BENIEUWD IK GA VAN DE WINTER VOOR MIJN BOVENBENEN.

Groetjes

----------

